# Cheap Bird Netting Source



## ibglowin (Aug 9, 2012)

I don't know why I didn't check here before but if you are like me and have just a small vineyard or wine garden as we like to say and need some netting and not 800ft of it then as usual these days Amazon is Your Friend!. 

I got mine (well used to say the least) for free but I may pick up a few packages of this stuff anyways since its really the perfect length for me plus its PRIME so free shipping to boot.


----------



## UBB (Aug 10, 2012)

I waited to long. I wasn't expecting a big harvest this fall as the weird weather this spring took a toll especially on the north end of the vineyard but I estimated about 75 vines would produce at least 4-8 clusters of grapes. I was working in the vines last friday and thought that I better think about getting some netting up as the purple grapes would surely attract some attention from our feathered friends. Was back on weds to discover not a single purple grape left in the entire vineyard!!!

What few white grapes I have I don't expect to last very long so, I guess this will be a feed the birds season. I won't make the same mistake twice though. Dang birds!


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 10, 2012)

Did they taste like chik'n? 

I would have gotten the shotgun out and made a meal of them! What were they BTW?


----------



## UBB (Aug 10, 2012)

Lunch was Marquette. The white grapes left are LaCrescent.


----------



## tfries (Aug 10, 2012)

UBB, I know your pain. We got wiped out by Robins two years ago. They took every Pinot Noir grape and 90% of the Pinot Gris.


----------



## OilnH2O (Aug 13, 2012)

We're camping in a great little CG in Wenatchee - talked to a local who pointed me to Wilson Orchard and Vineyard Supply down the road - and we have 150' of 17' wide bird net for $67.14 with the tax. Free shipping too because it's in the back of our Suburban!


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 13, 2012)

Hey Dave,

Thanks for the tip! That looks to be a great price and better quality netting. I looked them up online and they will sell by the foot and ship. 

Your just a hop, skip and a jump from Washington Wine Country! You heading South to do any tastings?


----------



## UBB (Aug 15, 2012)

Well it's official. I have the best fed birds in the county. As of last evening there is not a single grape left in my vineyard. I'm not to mad as I was resigned to the fact I wouldn't harvest enough to make much wine anyhow. This was strictly a learning season for me as I didn't even know what rows had what variety in them since I took over the vineyard. Now that I know where and how many of each variety I know better on what and how many vines I need for next springs expansion. I also know that netting is a necessity.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 15, 2012)

Next year you will be prepared!!!!!!


----------



## OilnH2O (Aug 15, 2012)

Mike, we were there camping with some friends - here's the rest of the story - if you do something with them (by phone, for instance) ask for Julio. He's a great young man - who called me up yesterday and said "Mr. Mihalic, I made a mistake on the bird netting -- your check was for $7 too much...." Long story short, he said if I'd send a new check, he'd send back the old and was sorry he had made an error in addition. I told him to take the difference and go buy a beer or coffee and have a drink on me for his honesty! So, $60-some bucks, plus coffee, for 150+ of 17' bird netting - and it went up quick as a breeze!


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 15, 2012)

Gotta love those honest small businesses!


----------

